# New here



## Armando (Nov 2, 2007)

Just getting ready for next year!! Looking for ideas and some direction.
Please be gentle!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Armando. You've picked the perfect time to begin preperation for next year. No matter how soon you start you always end up running around trying to get things done at the last second.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy Armando! Welcome to the forum! Your not that far away from me  Portland is about 2 hours drive south of me  Get ready.. 2008 will be over before we know it!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The 2008 shopping season has begun!

You came to the right place to find out what to do with all of the stuff you buy at the after halloween sales.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome Armando.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Armando! Gentle is the only way we know! (hehehehehehe)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome-


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the obsession, er... I mean forum!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Armando and welcome to HauntForum!  Believe me, you will find a lot of amazing ideas here. This is a very inspiring place to be!*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

